# Mignon Specialita or Sette 270



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I've been looking through literally hundreds of different threads/posts/comments and have learnt so much from this forum already so thanks.

Now, I've finally pulled the trigger on my first espresso machine (Duo Temp Pro) after getting thoroughly fed up with the terrible taste of Nespresso capsules and I need to purchase a new grinder.

After many many hours of reading (geeking out), I think I've narrowed it down to the above two choices. I've tried to find a comparison on the latest Mignon vs the Sette (non weighted) and haven't found any yet so wanted to ask you guys here.

What are everyone's thoughts? I know Baratza have obviously had their teething problems with the weighted version but I believe these have been resolved.

So Ito give you a bit of background, I'm currently using Square Mile's Red Brick blend which I have to say, is turning out pretty well using my Dualit Conical Burr Grinder with the pressurised baskets. Decent amount of Crema and great smooth taste so I'm really looking forward to testing it out with a proper espresso grinder.

I'd like to be able to grind coarse enough for my morning aeropress as well if possible but tbh, I can just use my hand grinder (limited workspace) instead if it comes to it.

I'm currently measuring the beans before grinding (single dose?) so I may carry on doing that but we'll see.

If anyone can offer some advice or thoughts, I'd be really really grateful.

Thanks everyone.

Henry


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

OK so thought I'd just update this as I've pulled the trigger on a Specialita.

I was originally looking at buying the Sette but decided against it in the end for a few reasons.

After reading all the great reviews, I believe I've made a good choice...... Hopefully. ?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

You have indeed made a good choice.


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Good to hear, thanks. Hopefully I can take my espresso to the next level now.


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Just thought I'd close of this thread.

Really really happy with the Mignon. It's quiet, fast and single dosing is fine.

I think I'd like a stepped adjustment dial to allow you to keep track of the setting for certain types of beans etc. The only way of doing this at the moment is by taking photos.

Great grinder though and happy with my decision👍


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Both great grinders (I have a 270Wi and a Mignon Silenzio) and I use Square Mile's red brick coffee too - and each definitely has a different taste profile. I really like them both for different reasons... Definitely switch from the pressurised basket to get the best out of your coffee and grinder though!


----------

